# A few pictures



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just the dogs out for a little exercise.























From today, Shine, Hunter, and Jasper


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some from past outings.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

My V would love to run in open fields like those. We are not lucky to have many uplands birds anywhere close to Vancouver, so instead to look for something that's not available, she is very content to look for mice, that's plentiful in all local open fields. On more than one occasion I found her digging so furiously, that she had been half way through to China already. 

Great pics. Great looking dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even where I live, I am pretty lucky to have access to these fields. Most of Texas is pay to play state, as most land is privately owned. 
While some of Texas has good bird numbers this year. I am see less coveys. Not really huntable numbers, but able to get in a little dog work.
Between the hawks, hogs, coyotes, raccoons, skunks, and now a bobcat in one of the fields. It tough to be a quail. 
Hoping to make a trip to west Texas, and actually hunt wild birds over the dogs.

P.S. Shine is not above doing a little field mouse hunting.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

LOL, Shine and my V might be related.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

So cool. Thx for sharing


----------

